# Taktfrequenz der Grafikkarte



## Nanaki (2. November 2002)

hallo,
ich würd gern über ein tool herausfinden wollen wie schnell die grafikkarte mit der taktfrequenz des grafikprozessors und des grafikspeichers arbeitet. Kennt vielleicht jemand so ein tool und vielleicht den downloadlink wenn möglich?


----------



## Mr.Fies (2. November 2002)

Meinst du vielleicht so ein Tool ?


----------



## sam (2. November 2002)

wie wärs mal mit näheren angaben zur grafikkarte?


----------



## Nanaki (3. November 2002)

die grafikkarte wäre eine ati readon 9000 pro. Das tool soll dann eigentlich für mein kumpel sein, doch das tool was mr. fies schon gepostet hat zeigt nur ca. die hälfte der kapazität an was seine neue karte eigentlich haben sollte. Wenn noch jemand ein anderes tool kennt bitte posten.


----------



## Mr.Fies (3. November 2002)

Schau noch mal hier nach. da gibt es mehrere Tools, da wird sicher auch was für dich dabei sein.


----------



## Nanaki (3. November 2002)

danke
ich glaub da ist das richtige dabei


----------

